# French Aires-Downloading to Tom-Tom



## chass (Dec 16, 2009)

Good Morning folks.

How do I down load French Aires for TomTom?

When I try I get this notification;- 
The html tags you attempted to use are not allowed

Also if I do manage to down load do I just put on to a flash card or load it into the TT?

Chass


----------



## AlanDH (Jul 20, 2010)

What kind of TomTom have you . Does it have a MS/D card with Western europe maps on it if so I will be able to explain the process to you.

Cheers Alan H


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Use tomtom Home.
There is plenty of third party POI's including a comprehensive Aires download. 

Its all automatic and painless.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If we are talking about the aires download on MHFacts then i'm afraid its a bit out of date, 2005 I think.

As Spacerunner said, there are third party aire downloads on TTHome but they could also be old or incomplete versions.

By far the best way to get the latest version is to download it from the CC-Infos website, the current download was updated on the 2nd of this month.

There are two downloads..

The most comprehensive one separated into different categories...

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Poi/tomtom2.php

..and one with them all grouped into the same list...

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Poi/tomtom_globale.php

For more info on how they are broken down (In French), look here...

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/telechargement.php

Pete


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi I have already added the points of interest Aires which if I recall correctly is very simple. Link your TomTom to the computer and then, when it has updated itself, search the huge selection of P.O.I's on their menu and you should find Aires. To simplify your task refine your search to France. When located you just follow their simple one key instruction and it will be put onto your TomToms Card or memory IF you have the European version and IF your model can import additional P.O.I's
Good Luck!


----------



## chass (Dec 16, 2009)

AlanDH said:


> What kind of TomTom have you . Does it have a MS/D card with Western europe maps on it if so I will be able to explain the process to you.
> 
> Cheers Alan H


Alan I have a GO520 western europe maps with memory card

Chass.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a GO510 which I believe is the same process as I described.
Just connect it to the internet and after it finishes downloading any updates, have a good look through all of the available menu's but be warned, there are a lot of available free menu's.
Alan 2


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Tom tom camping car.info download*

If you pm Jock (JockandRita) he talked me thro downloading the campingcar.info Aires POI Tom Tom download, hey if I can do it anyone can!
Chris


----------



## AlanDH (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi I connected to TT Home and then went to My Computer and opened the TT which should show all that is on your card . I dragged the files required from MHF on to my desktop I.e. bitmac file and OV2 file I then dragged vthem from the desktop into the western Europe file on your card . It worked for me so let me know how you get on.
regards Alan


----------



## chass (Dec 16, 2009)

AlanDH said:


> Hi I connected to TT Home and then went to My Computer and opened the TT which should show all that is on your card . I dragged the files required from MHF on to my desktop I.e. bitmac file and OV2 file I then dragged vthem from the desktop into the western Europe file on your card . It worked for me so let me know how you get on.
> regards Alan


Thank's for that Alan I'll give it a try abit later when I have some time.
Chass.


----------

